# How to get to the GUI



## Biudole (Jul 27, 2011)

Good Morning, i am totally new to FreeBSD, and i am using FreeBSD 8.2, i did realize that i will meet the console , anyways, How can i get the GUI part of FreeBSD.

Looking forward to the reply.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 28, 2011)

FreeBSD has no GUI. Read The Handbook, or one of the other dozens of threads about this.


----------



## fonz (Jul 28, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Read The Handbook


Specifically, chapter 5 about X-Windows. All the info is there.

Fonz


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2011)

Or, if you are that new, start with PC-BSD to get your feet wet.


----------



## desshi (Oct 8, 2012)

hi, is easy configuration GUI in bsd. Go the line of command...

`# sysinstall`

select Package -> x11 -> xorg 4.x and kde4.x

next installl package. 
next configure file /etc/rc/conf
copy

`# nano /etc/rc.conf`

add lines:

```
dumpdev="AUTO"
sshd_enable="YES"
mouse_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
kdm4_enable="YES"
```

Save and exit. Reboot


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 8, 2012)

desshi said:
			
		

> hi , is easy configuration GUI in bsd.go the line of command...
> 
> ...
> 
> #_*nano*_ /etc/rc.conf



I don't believe nano is part of kde4. Though ee() is on the system for new users delaying the inevitable of learning vi().


----------



## SNK (Oct 8, 2012)

And do not use the packages enclosed with the install medium. Those packages are old.


----------

